# chemical vacuum pump



## ericrm (Dec 24, 2012)

does anyone have used this type of vacuum pump with as buchner funnel and filtering flask? did it make problem ,too strong or not enuf?
any info would be good as they are far than cheap


----------



## butcher (Dec 25, 2012)

ericrm, 
I would get the manufacture, brand and model number and search for it in Google, also look for a repair kit for the pump, it will probably tell you what chemicals the pump can handle, or what the parts are made of.

You can also use a scrubber jar in between your vacuum flask and the pump.

Portable medical vacuum pumps look similar to that one.


----------



## ericrm (Dec 25, 2012)

thank butcher
it is a knf chemical resistant pump, it can be used and made from transfering strong acid gaz, the thing is i dont see any pressure regulator on it ,so im wondering what would refrain it from sucking too strongly or not strong enuf ... 
in the same way of idea ,do you know how much negative pressure a filter paper can endure?


----------



## scrappile (Dec 25, 2012)

you would have to add them to that pump,
are you putting a system together ,..??

this link my help if you have model number to see about the parts Butcher mentioned, 

http://www.knf.com/labfaq.htm 


,


----------



## ericrm (Dec 25, 2012)

im not curently putting the system together but im looking to what will be the better option when i will be there.


----------



## scrappile (Dec 25, 2012)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=16311&p=164473#p164474

i have a couple, not sure about shipping , have lots of fittings and all if you do need some,


----------



## Palladium (Dec 26, 2012)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=15236&p=154282&hilit=+scrubber#p154282


----------



## scrappile (Dec 26, 2012)

It was really for the things he mentioned about not seeing, most pictures I found where using the supply from a hood , 

:?: What is the tube size with the setup ? saw the eight bottle thread and marbles tip,..


----------

